# ACB Summer League: Marc Gasol 38 points 15 rebounds



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Results:

77 - 66 POLLENÇA – PAMESA C. VALENCIA

91 - 76 SA POBLA - DKV JOVENTUT

83 - 94 FC BARCELONA - UNICAJA

70 - 84 INCA - ALCÚDIA

In the Inca summer league, Pau's younger brother had an impressive game (38 pts 15 rbs 3 assists 2 blocks in 30 minutes) against Unicaja, though his Barcelona lost. Victor Sada had 11 points and 3 assists and 'the NBA drafted' Remon Van der Hare sucked with 4 pts, 3 turnovers and 5 fouls in 16 minutes. Of Unicaja, Jure Lovancic, the guy that guarded and was guarded by Gasol, had 29 pts 10 rbs in 27 minutes, Txemi Urtasun also played a good game with 14 pts and 3 asts.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Who all is playing in the Summer Inca league?
Is Rudy Fernandez playing he is quickly becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> Who all is playing in the Summer Inca league?
> Is Rudy Fernandez playing he is quickly becoming one of my favorites.


There aren't too much ACB players in Inca. Rudy was in last year's summer league, but now not. A lot of ACB stars have been 'discovered' in the summer leagues, like Navarro, Nocioni or Utah's Raul Lopez. But that's it, in Inca there are only players who want to be discovered. Some coachs were talking about taking players with contract of their teams with nothing to prove for improving the level of league.

Here are the important players:

Pamesa Valencia:
Has been in the roster this year: Pedro Llompart (PG)
Good young players: Fabricio Vay (SF) Jose Amador (SF) Oliver Arteaga (C) Alex Urtasun (G)
Arteaga will be on their roster for the next season.

DKV Joventut:
Good young players: 'Panchi' Barrera (PG) Dimitri Flis (PF) Albert Roma (C)
This guy, Barrera, from Uruguayan origin, is one of the PG best prospects in Spain. He and Rudy dominated the junior leagues. He's been included in the B-team of the NT.

FC Barcelona
Have been in the roster this year: Marc Gasol (C) Victor Sada (PG), Nacho Martin (SF), Remon Van der Hare (C)
I'm not sure about Martin and VdH playing any minute in the senior team this year, but I've seen them in the bench so.. :laugh: come on, Van der Hare is soooo bad... I would do better stats than he in Inca... 5 ppg...:laugh: 

Unicaja Malaga
Have been in the roster this year: A.Corbacho (SG) R.Huertas (PG)
Good young players: T.Urtasun (PG) Jure Lovancic (C)

There are 4 more teams, but there aren't ACB teams, they're invented with some itneresting players.. I'll write something about them later.


----------



## Milos (May 4, 2004)

Rudy Fernandez is partly Israeli as far as i know


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Milos</b>!
> Rudy Fernandez is partly Israeli as far as i know


give me a link about that

it's the first time that I hear it, and I'm spanish


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks for the help on summer league info.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

This is kinda OT but AMR do you know what happened to ACBs official site? I can't get on, says /acb2/main.htm cannot be found. Are they changing to a new format or something???


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> This is kinda OT but AMR do you know what happened to ACBs official site? I can't get on, says /acb2/main.htm cannot be found. Are they changing to a new format or something???


I don't know, I can enter to the site... are you trying to enter in www.acb.com, aren't you???


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Weird... works with IE but not FireFox anymore, whatever.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> There are 4 more teams, but there aren't ACB teams, they're invented with some itneresting players.. I'll write something about them later.


Hey AMR, did you saw Marcus Vinícius Toledo playing? I would appreciate any kind of info on him.

I am not sure about this, but it seems he won the MVP award for this tournament.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey AMR, did you saw Marcus Vinícius Toledo playing? I would appreciate any kind of info on him.
> ...


It was impossible for me to watch any player because the league wasn't in any TV and it was played in the Balear Islands... But yes, Marcus won the MVP, and his team, Pollença, made of Lleida players, won the tournament


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks, it's always nice to see some unexpected brazilian talent.


----------

